# Solved: Install HP 1022n drivers without printer attached?



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is there a way to install the drivers for an HP Laserjet 1022n printer with the printer being connected to the computer or another computer on the same LAN?

The owner of our company uses PCanywhere (version 11) to connect from a PC at his home in California to a desktop PC in our office in the Chicago area. Both computers are running Windows XP Pro. His old HP printer died in California and was replaced with the Laserjet 1022n. The correct drivers were installed on that PC and the printer is working correctly.

In order to run programs remotely on the desktop in Chicago and print from them to the printer in California, the correct printer drivers need to also be installed in Chicago. The HP Laserjet 1022n does not show up in PCanywhere's "Add a printer" list of printers. The PCanywhere instructions say to download and install the drivers for any printers not in the list.

I downloaded the 368 MB driver package from the HP site here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=439323&lang=en#

I was able to extract the driver installer package with no problems. When running the installer, I get to a point where it asks if the printer is connected locally or on a LAN. In either case it will not complete the installation until it finds the actual printer.

So, short of shipping the printer to Chicago, installing the drivers and shipping the printer back to California, how can install the 1022n drivers on the PC in Chicago?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did some experimenting this afternoon.

1) Tried the HP driver installer again. I terminated it in Task Manager when it got to the screen asking for the printer connection type.

2) Restarted the PC

3) Started PCanywhere manager and went to "Add Printer". The 1022n and a few other HP 10xxx models showed up in the list of installed drivers. Selected the 1022n and installed it without any reported errors.

4) The 1022n showed up in Windows' Printer a Faxes control panel and it's port settings were for PCanywhere. I made it the default printer.

5) Keeping my fingers crossed for when the owner goes to California in the next couple of weeks and actually tries PCanywhere with his new printer.


----------

